# Looking for an Hawaii alternative in Florida - Panama City or Destin



## gstepic

I admit we love Hawaii and there are certain elements of Hawaii vacation I don't think I will find anywhere else. We are looking into alternatives where we can use Wyndham or RCI in a pinch.

My wife likes to snorkel and swim, I like places where I can have a drink by the ocean and where the town has some charm and is enjoyable to walk around. We loved La Hahiana, the Whalers Villiage area, and Waikiki for those reasons and of course for my wfie good snorkeling was not that far away.

We vacationed in San Diego last August and I fell in love with the city because it had the charm I like and lots of great places along the ocean. My wife is not crazy about SD because she felt the water was too cold and rough.

We will be going to Orlando in a couple of years and my wife and I are planning on a side trip to Key West for a few days. There are no timeshares to use so unless we really love the place this will not likely be somewhere we would go back to. I have noticed Wyndham has no resorts on the west coast of Florida but they do have some in Panama City and Destin. I would love comments on those places for a vacation destination. We would not go to those places in the summer as my guess is it would be too hot and crowded.

Are there a lot of places to eat and have a drink right on the ocean, are the areas fairly safe, and which town is more preferable? 

Gary


----------



## scrapngen

I can't imagine trying to snorkel from the pan handle in Florida. There'd be nothing to see...(there are some fish, but it's not the Keys, by any means) 

However, the water is warm and mostly gentle.  I know there will be other people chiming in who go to that neck of the woods regularly and can tell you much more. It's fun to take a catamaran out, if you know how to sail. (plenty of rentals) 

I lived in Panama City for a couple years in the 90's, so don't have current info re: any of the rest of your post.  I'm sure there are still plenty of restaurants along the water in both cities....


----------



## vacationhopeful

"The Keys" are a chain of islands with Key West being the rocky coral one with people and bars on the southern end of the chain. 

Flights into and out of Key West are few and pricey - many regulars either have their own plane ignore or fly in/out of either MIA or FLL (and then drive down).

Note: the term "Island Fever" is a real thing and personally, I can only take Key West for limited amounts of time. 

The east coast of Florida and Wyndham's properties are in Pompano Beach - 8 miles north on A1A (Ocean Blvd) from FLL. The 3 beach resorts include *Royal Vista* - on the sand with a picture perfect beachy Tiki bar,* Santa Barbara* - on the intercoastal waterway & across the street from Royal Vista and *Sea Gardens *- a mile further north on Ocean Blvd with a few units directly on the beach (all studios), but most across the beach. Palm Aire is on the other side of I-95 - 6+ miles due WEST with golf courses and pools. There is a coral reef off the coast of southern FL -fairly close to the beach - .5-1 mile. And with the Gulf Stream Current running north along the coast, the water is a little warmer.


----------



## stmartinfan

We like the Gulf coast of Florida further south, like Sarasota and south.  I'm not an expert on timeshares in the area but we really enjoyed Long boat Key and Marco Island. We used to go in September when our kids were young.  Weather was still very warm and water was nice, but it was quiet in terms of tourists.  I don't think of that as an area to snorkel.  In fact I can't really think of any areas that have the same kind of snorkeling as Hawaii, except,perhaps Key West.  You could also consider the Caribbean.  Many islands have the kind of feel it sounds like you want..Grand Cayman for example.


----------



## gstepic

*We still love Hawaii so if an alternative airfare has to be less*

Many of the places in the Caribbean cost more to fly from Albuquerque and takes longer to get there. I really do not want to give up our trips to Hawaii but it is fun to explore other areas we may like nearly as well, understanding there are trade offs. One of our favorite Resorts to stay in is Hololani in Maui but it is getting very tough to book with our VI ts. We love the fact the room overlooks the ocean. It appears the Wyndham resort in Panama City has nice balconies overlooking the ocean and this is what got our attention.

I don't like towns where all the places to eat or have a drink are spread out. It appears places like Ft. Lauderdale have condo lined beaches and walking from one place to another to eat or drink or shop is not practical.


----------



## vacationhopeful

gstepic said:


> ...
> I don't like towns where all the places to eat or have a drink are spread out. It appears places like Ft. Lauderdale have condo lined beaches and walking from one place to another to eat or drink or shop is not practical.



Trade into the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ... lots of places with walking 3 blocks to eat and drink. From a Subway across from the beach to high end steaks (Capital Grill) across the intercoastal waterway next to the Blue Martini, Seasons 52, P F Chaing, and Trulucks. "B" Ocean, a block away, has 3+ high end places facing the ocean. Food joints between resort and 1.5 blocks include: World Famous Parrot Bar and Lounge (sports bar - PHL/Penn State, 27 TVs, founded 1970), Parimiar Brothers 24 hour Pizza, Thai-on-the-Beach, La Cantini, an Itilian place, another Mexican place with ocean views, McSorley's Irish Pub, a kava coffee house plus the new restraunt in the resort. 

Next door to the resort is the 35 acre historical Bonnet House and Gardens and 1/2 block north the other way, is the 140 acre Hugh Taylor Birch State Park - just across Sunrise Blvd. Both of these properties run from beach to intercoastal waterway EXCEPT for 2 lanes each way of Ocean Blvd (also called A1A).


----------



## Passepartout

I hate to spring this on you, Gary, but there just isn't a substitute for Hawaii. Anyplace else just doesn't have what makes Hawaii, Hawaii. 

Jim


----------



## gstepic

*Deep down I know you're right*

Maybe I could just open a can of beer along the Rio Grande and just pretend I am at a resort on the beach in the Pacific!


----------



## Jim Bryan

I think our beaches here in Florida compare with any beach anywhere in the world. The thing missing here is the Hawaiian people and Aloha. Plus mountains, after coming home from Hawaii I miss seeing the mountains.


----------



## chriskre

The west coast of Florida has murky water which isn't the best for snorkeling IMO.  East coast would be better but the water can tend to be rough if not in the summer.  

In Pompano beach there is snorkel expedition boats that take you off shore to a reef.  I could see them from the shore where we were staying in Lauderdale by the Sea which is just south of the Wyndham FL resorts.  

There are alot of Spanish Galleons shipwrecked along the "Treasure Coast" but they are also scattered around the East Coast.  Here is a link for some snorkeling near the Wyndham resorts. 
http://www.lauderdalebythesea-fl.gov/muni/snorkel.htm

If you really want to get into diving then head to Vero beach where there is a bit of a Keys-ey vibe.  There is an easy to exchange into Oyster Pointe resort in Stuart which has a few tiki bar kind of restaurants within an easy walk and if you stay at the Disney Vero beach resort then you'll get that resort feel.   Although I'm not crazy about this beach I do love the resort and the area.  I believe you have free use of the boats at Oyster Pointe.  I haven't stayed there yet but it's on my radar because of the free boat use.  
http://oysterresorts.com/


----------



## WalnutBaron

Passepartout said:


> I hate to spring this on you, Gary, but there just isn't a substitute for Hawaii. Anyplace else just doesn't have what makes Hawaii, Hawaii.
> 
> Jim



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## gstepic

*We have decided Treasure Island one week and PCB for a week*

We are really looking forward to our beach vacation next year. I am going to try and use VI for Sand Pebble at Treasure Island for a week and then the Wyndham Vacation Panama City resort for the second week. This should be the relaxing vacation I have been trying to talk my wife into for most of my life. What will make it nice is my son and daughter in law will travel with us so I can do my own thing which will be read, read, and read while having a drink overlooking the ocean and maybe listening to some nice music. From my research should have no problem at either place doing this.

We will be going last week of May and first week of June. Is that a good time for weather? It looks like May is a raining month but not a problem if they are showers that do not last all day and if sun typically still comes out. It seems like nights will be very comfortable.

I just hope we will not have a huge problem booking. If we cannot get our VI resort then we will try using RCI but there is not much now, but we may be looking a little early. It seems like with the Wyndham property we should not have a problem if we start looking as soon as allowed as it is a big resort. I am hoping there will not be huge crowds yet.

I know it will not be Hawaii but it should be really relaxing. I just hope it will be a good time of the year and that we can book without problems.

Gary


----------



## talkamotta

We are planning on going to Destin in October (never been there and I am excited) as part of our 3 week vacation in Florida.  We always go to Longboat Key every year.  I love Florida beaches, especially the areas around Longboat Key.  Nothing beats the sand at Siesta Key.  

I actually like the sand in Florida better than Hawaii.  Its seems to be finer.  We just got back from 3 weeks in Hawaii.  Spent the first week in Oahu much of the time on the north shore.  Second week in Maui...ocean front at Sands of Kahana and the 3rd on the Big Island. Spent time at Hapuna Beach and another beach just south of there.  

Hawaii is beautiful.  Red Sands Beach in Hana, Black Sands Beach on the Big Island and everywhere else.  You can go out for ever before you cant touch the bottom or go to the north shore where the waves were wild and the slope was steep.  Didnt make it to the Green Sands Beach.  The big difference is when you look out to the ocean both are beautiful but when you turn around cant beat the lush mountains of Hawaii. 

In Florida my favorite place is Longboat Key but I really like the St Augustine area.  Wasnt crazy about the Florida Keys.  

Bottom line is I love them both and will return to both places but you cant make one be like the other.  
THATS A GOOD THING............


----------



## gstepic

*We will never give up Hawaii*

I am a photographer so in that aspect I am not excited about photo ops in Florida, especially compared to Hawaii. It will just be different and compared to our typical vacation should be more relaxing. We should not have to drive all over the place as we can just go from our resort to the beach. In Hawaii we have few timeshare options where we are actually on a good beach. My wife has given up on the idea of snorkeling but likes the idea of a much cheaper flight than Hawaii. We are looking forward to our Florida beaches trip as well as our next Hawaii trip.


----------



## SMHarman

Passepartout said:


> I hate to spring this on you, Gary, but there just isn't a substitute for Hawaii. Anyplace else just doesn't have what makes Hawaii, Hawaii.
> 
> Jim


Bali, Lombok, Ghilli isles, Phuket, Thailand royal coast, Maldives?

Though I will agree FL is not HI. Never will be one is a reclaimed swamp the other is a volcano.


----------



## talkamotta

gstepic said:


> I am a photographer so in that aspect I am not excited about photo ops in Florida, especially compared to Hawaii. It will just be different and compared to our typical vacation should be more relaxing. We should not have to drive all over the place as we can just go from our resort to the beach. In Hawaii we have few timeshare options where we are actually on a good beach. My wife has given up on the idea of snorkeling but likes the idea of a much cheaper flight than Hawaii. We are looking forward to our Florida beaches trip as well as our next Hawaii trip.



Let me know how Destin works out.  Like I said before I am excited. Im sure there will be many photo ops in the Panhandle.  

I like taking pictures.  Not professionally at all, but it makes me more aware and I pay closer attention to  my surroundings. People are fun to watch.  St Augustine has some real cool things, like a fort in the middle of thier city.  It has history, kind of like Savanah and Charleston. Florida is such an amazing state.  When I went to the Keys it was in October, the wildlife in the Everglades is easier to enjoy in January. Im from Utah so humidity is a key factor.  Key West has lots to offer if you photograph people.


----------



## kane

*Snorkeling - Best in the USA!*



gstepic said:


> I admit we love Hawaii and there are certain elements of Hawaii vacation I don't think I will find anywhere else. We are looking into alternatives where we can use Wyndham or RCI in a pinch.
> 
> My wife likes to snorkel and swim, I like places where I can have a drink by the ocean and where the town has some charm and is enjoyable to walk around. We loved La Hahiana, the Whalers Villiage area, and Waikiki for those reasons and of course for my wfie good snorkeling was not that far away.
> 
> We vacationed in San Diego last August and I fell in love with the city because it had the charm I like and lots of great places along the ocean. My wife is not crazy about SD because she felt the water was too cold and rough.
> 
> We will be going to Orlando in a couple of years and my wife and I are planning on a side trip to Key West for a few days. There are no timeshares to use so unless we really love the place this will not likely be somewhere we would go back to. I have noticed Wyndham has no resorts on the west coast of Florida but they do have some in Panama City and Destin. I would love comments on those places for a vacation destination. We would not go to those places in the summer as my guess is it would be too hot and crowded.
> 
> Are there a lot of places to eat and have a drink right on the ocean, are the areas fairly safe, and which town is more preferable?
> 
> Gary



If you're wife is into snorkeling and she hasn't snorkeled the John Pennenkamp Coral Reef State Park off of Key Largo, she's is really missing the boat!  I've snorkeled Cozumel, Maui, and Oahu and they don't compare to the snorkeling in the Florida Keys.  Best time there is April & May!


----------



## csxjohn

gstepic said:


> ...There are no timeshares to use so unless we really love the place this will not likely be somewhere we would go back to. ...



There are 19 RCI resorts in the Fla. keys.  The Galleon right in Key West would put you close to the action with a nice pool and a small beach.

We prefer Islemorada then day trip to Key West once or twice during our stay.

There is great snorkeling from Key Largo all the way down past Key West to the Dry Tortugas.  Check out Ft Jefferson and snorkel reefs right from the beach.


----------



## MichaelColey

Destin is probably the nicest beach I've seen here on the mainland, but it still pales in comparison to ANY beach in Hawaii.


----------



## kwindham

The sand on FL gulf coast beachs cannot be beat.  It's a beautiful powdery white sand.  Really really pretty.  The water is warm and nice, but not as clear as Hawaii.  I have snorkeled/dove on 3 hi islands, Cozumel, caymans, fl gulf coast and keys.  In my opinion, for someone used to seeing the beautiful fish swim all around you like in HI and the carribean, that is the *only* thing I do not like about FL


----------



## 55plus

The Florida Keys are the closet you find to Hawaii in Florida as far as snorkeling and diving, and atmosphere. Deval Street in Key West is very laid back...


----------



## Jim Bryan

As far as beaches go, I feel we have some nicest beaches that you will find anywhere in the world right here in Florida. Hawaii is special because of the people and "Aloha" that most have there. I love Hawaii but I have many beaches that are just a short drive that can't be beat.


----------



## gstepic

*Thanks for the comments*

We are getting pretty excited about our trip next June, we booked 6 nights at the Panama City Beach Resort, 4 at Wyndham Bay Club II. We will be flying into New Orleans and we tacked on 4 nights at the Wyndham Avenue Plaza. I know it will not be Hawaii, but it should be relaxing. Since my first post I have done a lot of research and think we may want to return on a regular basis. This will not replace Hawaii, but will be someplace we can afford to go to more often. 

I am hoping we will like the Wyndham Vacation Resort at PCB. What appeals to me is all units have a balcony overlooking the ocean, there are not too many Wyndham resorts that offer this (it appears there may be some along the Atlantic coast). We originally were going to spend a few nights near Tampa Bay but we decided to stay at PCB and Destin, so we would get a flavor of both.

Being a photographer, Hawaii's varied scenery really appeals to me, and there are tons of romantic places to have a drink and watch the sun set. As often as we have been to Hawaii we never seem to have much time for just hanging around the beach. Destin and PCB will be mainly beach vacations and from what I have been researching both should be enjoyable.

Gary


----------



## kwindham

gstepic said:


> We are getting pretty excited about our trip next June, we booked 6 nights at the Panama City Beach Resort, 4 at Wyndham Bay Club II. We will be flying into New Orleans and we tacked on 4 nights at the Wyndham Avenue Plaza. I know it will not be Hawaii, but it should be relaxing. Since my first post I have done a lot of research and think we may want to return on a regular basis. This will not replace Hawaii, but will be someplace we can afford to go to more often.
> 
> I am hoping we will like the Wyndham Vacation Resort at PCB. What appeals to me is all units have a balcony overlooking the ocean, there are not too many Wyndham resorts that offer this (it appears there may be some along the Atlantic coast). We originally were going to spend a few nights near Tampa Bay but we decided to stay at PCB and Destin, so we would get a flavor of both.
> 
> Being a photographer, Hawaii's varied scenery really appeals to me, and there are tons of romantic places to have a drink and watch the sun set. As often as we have been to Hawaii we never seem to have much time for just hanging around the beach. Destin and PCB will be mainly beach vacations and from what I have been researching both should be enjoyable.
> 
> Gary



don't be surprised when you find tons of things to do in FL as well!


----------



## gstepic

*Finding I will need more points*

What our upcoming trip has convicted me of is that we need more points. We found a Club Destin property on the bargain thread that helped and I will be on the hunt for more points. I will try and check out all the Wyndham properties in Destin and if there is a place we really like I will keep an eye out for resales.

If we visit on a regular basis my time of the year choice would be early October. I am guessing it would not be hard to book during that time of the year. We are traveling with my son and his wife, so we had to book in the summer and I was kind of surprised we could not find anything for the Majestic Sun, which was my Destin resort of choice. I think we will like the Bay Club II. I will be very curious what Club Destin will be like since we are now owners.

Gary


----------



## Hophop4

We just got back Saturday night from Panama City Beach.  The weather was nice but the beach water was rough and they had the red flags out but there's been a lot of action in the Gulf right now.  Here are some pics from the unit balcony we stayed at gives you an idea what the beach looks like.

https://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8/CeladonResortPanamaCityBeachSeptember152013#

We also own a July week at Landmark you can see pics on that too.


----------



## Big Matt

Two places that weren't mentioned:

1) Sanibel and Captiva are literally islands so you get the tropical feel.  Not a lot of stuff to do though.

2) Tampa/St. Petersburg/Clearwater have good beaches and a lot of shops, restaurants, night life


----------



## b2bailey

gstepic said:


> I am not excited about photo ops in Florida.



There is a reason why the SOARIN' ride in Orlando is called 
"Soarin Over California"

There wouldn't be much to see Soarin over Florida.


----------



## gstepic

*Thanks for the pics*

Ideally we would like to go in early October for future trips. My guess is water is still warm enough for swimming and the average temperatures seem to be about perfect. The downside is it is hurricane season so you never know what kind of weather you will have. Typically we will plan on 10 nights so there should be plenty of nice beach days. Staying in a nice resort is especially nice when there is bad weather. Being rained in while staying at a resort is not quite as being stuck in a Motel 6 during bad weather!

Gary


----------



## Jim Bryan

http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/l...mails_VF_eNews_General_2013-09b_HTML-Creative


----------



## daviddischler

I'm taking the family to Gran Bahama island in the spring. I found a ferry company that I can take the family on for $400 round trip. My kids are 3 and 5, so they go free. ferryexpress.com


----------



## lizap

Completely agree...




Passepartout said:


> I hate to spring this on you, Gary, but there just isn't a substitute for Hawaii. Anyplace else just doesn't have what makes Hawaii, Hawaii.
> 
> Jim


----------



## gstepic

*I know I know I know .....*

Every time my wife and I watch Hawaii 5 O or see any scene from Hawaii in a movie, which there are many, we look at each other and just sigh! We cannot wait to our next trip. But to vacation with family members it is tough as they do not want to spend the money on plane fares, even thought we provide the rooms. I do understand though as our trips to Hawaii started when we had our empty nest.

We just want a nice beach, a nice place to stay, and some nice places to eat or have a drink on the ocean. I think I mentioned we will be at the Bay Club II in Destin and the Wyndham Panama City Vacation resort in PCB, which all units are oceanfront. It is someplace we can go more often and meet family members who live in the midwest. So maybe I should reword and say we want a beach alternative.

Gary


----------



## kwindham

gstepic said:


> Every time my wife and I watch Hawaii 5 O or see any scene from Hawaii in a movie, which there are many, we look at each other and just sigh! We cannot wait to our next trip. But to vacation with family members it is tough as they do not want to spend the money on plane fares, even thought we provide the rooms. I do understand though as our trips to Hawaii started when we had our empty nest.
> 
> We just want a nice beach, a nice place to stay, and some nice places to eat or have a drink on the ocean. I think I mentioned we will be at the Bay Club II in Destin and the Wyndham Panama City Vacation resort in PCB, which all units are oceanfront. It is someplace we can go more often and meet family members who live in the midwest. So maybe I should reword and say we want a beach alternative.
> 
> Gary



I think FL will fit that criteria.

Although to me nothing will compare to HI, I do LOVE the FL panhandle, and usually go yearly.  Its driving distance for me, gets me another beach "fix" to get through another year, and it really is quite pretty if you look in the right places.  I actually prefer FL sand over HI sand.  Its so soft and powdery.  The gulf coast has some amazing things to offer.  I do NOT care for FL east coast beaches, to me they are not as pretty, but that's just one persons opinion.  Others will disagree.

If your main objective is family time on a beach where it is in all of your familys budget to get there, I think you will be very happy with FL.  Sure wish I could join you!  Unfortunately, the hubby is not as much of a beach bunny as I and one beach vaca a year will work for him.  He prefers the mountains.  :annoyed:  I keep telling him one day I will just stay and he can go home without me!


----------



## carl2591

gstepic said:


> Every time my wife and I watch Hawaii 5 O or see any scene from Hawaii in a movie, which there are many, we look at each other and just sigh! We cannot wait to our next trip. But to vacation with family members it is tough as they do not want to spend the money on plane fares, even thought we provide the rooms. I do understand though as our trips to Hawaii started when we had our empty nest.
> 
> We just want a nice beach, a nice place to stay, and some nice places to eat or have a drink on the ocean. I think I mentioned we will be at the Bay Club II in Destin and the Wyndham Panama City Vacation resort in PCB, which all units are oceanfront. It is someplace we can go more often and meet family members who live in the midwest. So maybe I should reword and say we want a beach alternative.
> 
> Gary



there are some good fares from phoenix to hawaii and the other islands.. I know its a bit of a drive but you might check it out.
I just got back from hawai'i and can say the beaches in florida in some places are better than hawaii..

there are only a few of real sand beaches at least on the kona side of island. most are rugged lava to the sea.. I hear on the other islands there are more beaches per say.. but you have to remember hawai'i is only 800K years, Maui is 2 m. y. a., kaua'i is 5.5 m. y. a., so what you see on big island is what kaua'i looked like 4 million + years ago.. just something to think about.  

The snorkeling is good especially in the Capt Cook monument area,which is only accessible by boat. 

Another great place down in that capt cook area is called "2 step".. you walk over the somewhat smooth lave and there is a place to sit down like a step in the water which is good size shelve.  

 You can put your flippers on and just push off into 6 ft deep water.. the coral their is nice with lots of fish and some drop off areas close to shore to explore.. .. 

not far from there is a great local sanctuary. check out painted church rd area. 

have fun no matter where you go. :whoopie:

carl


----------



## gstepic

*Hawaii slide show*

I hope putting a Hawaii slideshow in a Florida forum does not get me banned for life! What you were describing just brought back nice memories so I could not resist. You need to right click to view full screen and Mac users will have to run -
http://www.photodex.com/share/gstepic/a86x4mg4

I need to redo the slideshow as we have been back to Hawaii several times since I made this. It was from our trip where we spent a few days on each island so we could find out where we would go back to. I love all the islands and we really need to see the Big Island again as it rained a lot the four days we were there. I know exactly the places you described and want to revisit. 

I do like places where you can have a drink or meal and watch the sun set over the ocean. I also love the mountains in response to a poster who said her hubby prefers the mountains instead of the beach. I love them both. I am ashamed to say I rarely go in the water, but I do enjoy being buy the water.

Dang, I wish I had not revisited the slideshow because now I will not get anything done as I will be in daydream mode for the rest of the day.

Gary


----------



## b2bailey

Wow -- your slide show is STUNNING!


----------



## kwindham

To all you peeps that haven't watched the slideshow, don't unless you want Hawaii fever BAD.

gorgeous!


----------



## carl2591

it was very nice indeed.. 

just think big island will look like Oahu in 2 million or so years.


----------



## naples

gstepic said:


> I admit we love Hawaii and there are certain elements of Hawaii vacation I don't think I will find anywhere else. We are looking into alternatives where we can use Wyndham or RCI in a pinch.
> 
> My wife likes to snorkel and swim, I like places where I can have a drink by the ocean and where the town has some charm and is enjoyable to walk around. We loved La Hahiana, the Whalers Villiage area, and Waikiki for those reasons and of course for my wfie good snorkeling was not that far away.
> 
> We vacationed in San Diego last August and I fell in love with the city because it had the charm I like and lots of great places along the ocean. My wife is not crazy about SD because she felt the water was too cold and rough.
> 
> We will be going to Orlando in a couple of years and my wife and I are planning on a side trip to Key West for a few days. There are no timeshares to use so unless we really love the place this will not likely be somewhere we would go back to. I have noticed Wyndham has no resorts on the west coast of Florida but they do have some in Panama City and Destin. I would love comments on those places for a vacation destination. We would not go to those places in the summer as my guess is it would be too hot and crowded.
> 
> Are there a lot of places to eat and have a drink right on the ocean, are the areas fairly safe, and which town is more preferable?
> 
> Gary



Gary,  Check out Vanderbilt Beach & Harbour Club, in Naples, FL


----------



## GregT

gstepic said:


> http://www.photodex.com/share/gstepic/a86x4mg4



Wow -- that is fantastic!   Makes me want to go to Hawaii  Kauai  Oahu  Maui all of them right now!.  Great pics!


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Nothing can compare to Waikiki but Miami South Beach is worth a visit*



gstepic said:


> I admit we love Hawaii and there are certain elements of Hawaii vacation I don't think I will find anywhere else. We are looking into alternatives where we can use Wyndham or RCI in a pinch.
> 
> My wife likes to snorkel and swim, I like places where I can have a drink by the ocean and where the town has some charm and is enjoyable to walk around. We loved La Hahiana, the Whalers Villiage area, and Waikiki for those reasons and of course for my wfie good snorkeling was not that far away.
> 
> We vacationed in San Diego last August and I fell in love with the city because it had the charm I like and lots of great places along the ocean. My wife is not crazy about SD because she felt the water was too cold and rough.
> 
> We will be going to Orlando in a couple of years and my wife and I are planning on a side trip to Key West for a few days. There are no timeshares to use so unless we really love the place this will not likely be somewhere we would go back to. I have noticed Wyndham has no resorts on the west coast of Florida but they do have some in Panama City and Destin. I would love comments on those places for a vacation destination. We would not go to those places in the summer as my guess is it would be too hot and crowded.
> 
> Are there a lot of places to eat and have a drink right on the ocean, are the areas fairly safe, and which town is more preferable?
> 
> Gary



If you love Waikiki like we do, we do go every winter, you must try to book Miami South Beach.  You must stay between 5th and 15th street on Ocean Drive to maximize walkability with drinking and driving.  Our first trip there in 2001 changed our lives.  We fell in love with South Beach and thought it was the best place on earth until we met Waikiki in 2007.  We are in our 60's now so late partying is in our past, but earlier in our lives we would have partied until the sun came up every night if we were there.  We own 3 timeshares on Ocean Drive.  We don't get a car in either South Beach or Waikiki.  You can walk to most everything.  If you can book it during the Winter Music Conference during the last two weeks of March you will be in the biggest party of DJ Music that exists.  It is a two week music conference with about 1000 parties starting at 11:00 AM and ending at 5 AM the next morning.  Ocean Drive has 10 blocks of restaurant and bars on one side of the street facing the Ocean, and Lincoln Road, that is about 3 blocks away, has another 10  blocks of restaurants and bars on both side of the street in a outdoor pedestrian mall that is a closed street.  That does not even include the huge Hotels that are within walking distance along Collins Ave. or the far out dance clubs that are along Washington which are two blocks away.  It is a party city that starts early and ends sometime the next morning.  After you go please let me know what you think and if my description is accurate.


----------

